# showing puppy



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

We have a 12 week old GSD pup and would really like to show her, we live in romford. Does anybody know of any shows we could take her to.

Thanks x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi yer. have a look on show thread thers a few links to sites that have dates , venues etc of shows coming up.

here's one thats near to you.

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi thanks this is great, do you know if I would be allowed to enter because I have had no handling experience at shows in fact have never been to one before, our dog also hasnt started ringcraft classes yet. Sorry about all the questions but is she old enough to enter as well.

Thank you x x x


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm just looking into showing too. I think, and someone more experienced may be able to help, but I undertsand your pup would have to be six months before you can show her.

It might be a good idea to go to some shows to get a feel of what goes on and maybe chat to a few people. I found people were really happy to talk about their dogs and showing.

I've been advised by someone locally who shows our breed of dog they need to start ringcraft as soon as possible. My puppy is 15 weeks and we are starting ringcraft next week,he could have started earlier though, it's just Christmas got in the way.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for that I have just contacted a local ringcraft class and am awaiting a reply (Email)

thanks again x


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi,

now is the ideal time to take your puppy to ring craft classes and get her use to being gone over by the judge and trotting round the ring etc.

she has to be 6months old to start showing her, a good idea would be to go to a few open shows or a champ show and look at the breed being judged and you will get a good idea of what is needed and you can talk to others there who are more than happy to help a newbie.

best of all have fun it's a great hobby


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I am still waiting for a reply from the person who runs the ringcraft classes, but hopefully she can start on Monday wooo


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You can sometimes enter at 4 months "old not for competition" to give you and puppy a bit of practice in the ring. If you can find some charity shows they are good for practice and are usuaiiy only £1 a class, much cheaper than open or ch shows.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I am still waiting for a reply from the person who runs the ringcraft classes, but hopefully she can start on Monday wooo


As the classes are on a Monday I gather that will be the SWECA ringcraft. There is a GSD training club in the Romford/Havering area somewhere I believe, as the Romford club used to share a hall with them before it was pulled down. Though the GSD club may have just been obedience :confused1: I think that you need advice from GSD people really as this is a breed that is shown rather differently to the rest. You need to be darn fit for a start with all the gaiting they have to do!!!!!!hmy:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

pickle said:


> As the classes are on a Monday I gather that will be the SWECA ringcraft. There is a GSD training club in the Romford/Havering area somewhere I believe, as the Romford club used to share a hall with them before it was pulled down. Though the GSD club may have just been obedience :confused1: I think that you need advice from GSD people really as this is a breed that is shown rather differently to the rest. You need to be darn fit for a start with all the gaiting they have to do!!!!!!hmy:


Yes thats the one what do you think? 
There is a place called BAGSD Upminster which I was thinking of taking her to is this the one you mean for the obedience. Im finding it hard to find GSD people near me that do what im looking for most are miles away.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I am still waiting for a reply from the person who runs the ringcraft classes, but hopefully she can start on Monday wooo


did you get any joy? if not i'll ask my friend as she lives your way.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

The SWECA folk are nice and friendly. You also have the Romford club on a Thursday, that is at Navestock Side. PM me if you want more info on it. I actually go to a club in Ilford, but have been to these others.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

dexter said:


> did you get any joy? if not i'll ask my friend as she lives your way.


still nothing a yet, thanks for your help


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all thanks for your help I had a reply from the ringcraft club in romford, she can go tonight I just have to take her vaccination card with me, hopefully we will like it and it all goes well.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck showing gsds can be tricky because they have to be stacked by you in a weird way and taught to do the flying trot. I hope she does well


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Hi all thanks for your help I had a reply from the ringcraft club in romford, she can go tonight I just have to take her vaccination card with me, hopefully we will like it and it all goes well.


all the best x


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

went to ringcraft last night and bless her she had a great time, she met lots of lovely dogs and made friends really easily. Her pal was a pug lol. They were doing gating and standing etc (I guess that generally what goes on :blush2 She just watched last night but she had a little go at going to the lady to be touched all over and was a star. Can wait for next week, however if anybody knows of any that are in my area specifically for the GSD please do let me know as we would love to go.

thanks guys x


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it, they are a nice bunch there.........overloaded with Golden Retrievers normally though!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

yep there was a few there there were also 3 bulldogs very cute


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

We have lots of bulldogs and pugs at the club I go to in Ilford. Bulldog puppies are extremely cute I have to say!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

and a few roughs??? lol


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

none at my class, dont really see them at all where I live


----------



## rbtowner (Feb 24, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> We have a 12 week old GSD pup and would really like to show her, we live in romford. Does anybody know of any shows we could take her to.
> 
> Thanks x


I go to the Barking Canine Club in Bulphan (on the A128, 2 miles from A127 Halfway House turnoff) Monday nights @8pm. Also the Romford & District Club @ Navestock Village Hall on a Thursday. Neither of them have any GSDs, so maybe you will have to find a specialist club after all

In my experience of ringcraft, they don't really have time to do one-to-one teaching, so you do need to know how your own breed should be shown. But ringcraft clubs are great for getting your dog used to being 'gone over' moving on the mats etc. If you know how the GSD is supposed to be shown by watching videos on Youtube & going to watch the GSD classes at local shows for example, then ringcraft classes are helpful for show practice especially with the monthly match nights.

I've found both clubs friendly but the Romford one do a 'lesson' after the going over which helps the dogs get used to holding their 'stand while other dogs are moving past them.

Hope this helps,
Angela.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We started off with Companion Shows when we just had Coco and Benji. As you can imagine, we had no idea at the time how serious they were lol so we let the dogs have a little wander around the park before going into the ring... probably not the best idea as it had been raining the day before and they got a little bit dirty... ok stinking :blush: lol We were amazed when we saw people turning up with dogs in prams and dressed in funny little waterproof outfits lol. Needless to say our dogs came nowhere as the judge was almost afraid to touch them for all the mud up their legs :nonod:

The next show we went to, we were better prepared for. Both dogs were nice and clean, had been brushed and combed with toes trimmed. Our Coco came 4th out of about 14 puppies and Benji 2nd out of 9 adult dogs in Non Sporting class.

Prior to this, we'd never been to any kind of show or training class, in fact, we didn't know what ringcraft class was  It wasn't until Rusty joined us that we started looking for a class and ended up in a puppy class close by. It was great for socialising the dogs and had some ringcraft at the end just for us where we were shown how to properly stack the dogs and practised doing the formations... triangle, L shape, up and down etc. As this class got bigger, the ringcraft became less time and less often so we looked elsewhere and now have a fab class that's a bit further to travel but only deals in small table shown dogs... Great !!! 

If you are able to get to a couple of open shows to just watch your breed of dog being shown, you could learn quite a bit just by seeing others handle their dogs. You can find a list of shows here Prodogs.net


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm trying to find ringcraft classes near Clitheroe in Lancashire to take my lil pup to, she's 5 months at the moment and really want to show her. I'm going to Crufts and taking a friend's Cocker Spaniel who qualified for life for working trials =]


----------

